# Waddle On!



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2021)

I was gonna do these before seeing Tim’s (@trc65) post. Really I was. I even glued up the blanks, over a year ago, which tells you how front of mind they were. Thanks, Tim, for reminding me I had done that and giving me the motivation to get off my….. Now I’ve got extra space on my work bench where these blanks aren’t.

One of these guys is a tad cross eyed, the drill bit slipped.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2021)

Like the penguins a lot. Love that chunk of burl they are on! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## trc65 (Dec 10, 2021)

Those are great! Love the eyes on them, they add a lot of character, especially the cross eyed one!

It occurred to me as I was turning a few more this afternoon that these are really just characatures, and the ones that look wrong or don't match the others end up being my favorites. The last few I turned I tried to make each one different instead of the same and I think they are the best of the lot.

It's interesting to see others interpretation of these (snowmen too). So many different shapes/styles/details and they all make me smile!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2021)

This Waddle is destined to be gifted. Only a few more characters to be completed in the morning.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 10, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> I was gonna do these before seeing Tim’s (@trc65) post. Really I was. I even glued up the blanks, over a year ago, which tells you how front of mind they were. Thanks, Tim, for reminding me I had done that and giving me the motivation to get off my….. Now I’ve got extra space on my work bench where these blanks aren’t.
> 
> One of these guys is a tad cross eyed, the drill bit slipped.
> 
> View attachment 219231


Nice! Has anyone cut a 10 degree cut on some before turning, to adjust the white percentages on the belly? Just thinking it could yield several face shapes that way by adjusting the angle instead of just depth of cut which affects your proportions.


----------



## trc65 (Dec 10, 2021)

All I have varied is the ratio of dark to light wood. Started at about 2:1 ratio did some at 3:10 ratio and a few more that I didn't bother measuring, just used scraps that looked close enough. 

Another option to adjust amount of white to dark would be to simply shift to an off center mounting on one or both ends of the blank before roughing. Will loose a little thickness, but may be worth it if you are looking for a specific amount of white.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 10, 2021)

These are way cool and that's a perfect platform to display them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 11, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice! Has anyone cut a 10 degree cut on some before turning, to adjust the white percentages on the belly? Just thinking it could yield several face shapes that way by adjusting the angle instead of just depth of cut which affects your proportions.


I have not. Might try introducing one to the belt sander before turning. Thought about using some scrap wenge but I just don’t like how it turns. Maybe I’ll revisit that.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 11, 2021)

These would be a sweet use for dark heartwood/ light sapwood combination scraps. Like walnut trimmings.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 11, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Those are great! Love the eyes on them, they add a lot of character, especially the cross eyed one!


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 11, 2021)

These are fantastic Tom!

And speaking of waddling, my wife and had the opportunity to waddle out to Leesburg last weekend to an arts and crafts fair to meet Tom and his wife. To say he had an incredible display would be an understatement! While there were several woodturning and woodworking displays there, Tom's blew them all away. His cutting boards, bowls, and the Fordite pens really stood out and the pictures he's posted here on WB don't do them justice. 

It was great meeting you and your wife Tom, and hopefully we can get together again!

Now, back to the "Waddle On" thread. One more thing added to the list of new turnings to try!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words, Steve. And thanks for stopping by, made my day. Wish we had more time to chat there. Come west anytime, just give me a heads up so I can move stuff in the shop so it looks semi organized.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 11, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> These are fantastic Tom!
> 
> And speaking of waddling, my wife and had the opportunity to waddle out to Leesburg last weekend to an arts and crafts fair to meet Tom and his wife. To say he had an incredible display would be an understatement! While there were several woodturning and woodworking displays there, Tom's blew them all away. His cutting boards, bowls, and the Fordite pens really stood out and the pictures he's posted here on WB don't do them justice.
> 
> ...








no pics = it didn’t happen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 11, 2021)

Sorry, Lou, booth got busy and I got distracted.


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 12, 2021)

Done with this rookery. It ain’t 51, like @trc65 but then I don’t have 15 folks to gift them to. I did try the wenge and it turned out better than I thought. Those guys are down front






And because this loose Waddle needs supervision….

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb (Dec 12, 2021)

Those are all very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 12, 2021)

Very cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2021)

Very cool! Glad the Wenge worked out so well! Great use of small chunks of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 12, 2021)

That’s why I can’t throw anything away. I’m pretty sure y’all are normal and not cursed that way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 12, 2021)

Fantastic group Tom!

The wenge makes some nice looking birds with the color variation.

That chunk of burl is perfect for the display, looks like a rocky outcropping on which they are perched.

Cool looking snowman too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 12, 2021)

Yeah, I might do more with the wenge, good contrast. But next year. Would like to have had some good sized holly for the snowman, but maple was all I could muster. Ambrosia to the back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

